

Facebook's 'Second' IPO Not Panning Out For Shareholders - jasonwilk
http://tinycomb.com/2012/05/23/facebooks-second-ipo-not-panning-out-for-shareholders/

======
jamestaylor1
Yeah I forgot about GS and their $500m... I suppose its not really surprising
then

